# Military move to S. Korea



## pineapple (Mar 7, 2013)

My husband and I just received orders to S. Korea and are trying to figure out if we can bring our Russian Tort with us. I know they allow dogs and cats but I can't find any regulations on reptiles. 
Also, I've seen several pet shipping companies online but wondering if anyone has used them or has ever traveled with their tort on an airline? Thanks in advance!


----------



## laney (Mar 7, 2013)

I always worry about moving abroad and whether my torts could come :s sorry I can't be of help, I'm sure someone will be along soon to help.
I hope you can!!!! <3
All I can suggest is phoning around possibly the airport could put you in contact with someone that could advise you.
Best of luck x


----------

